# Diseño de detector de envolvente.



## thevenin (Ago 16, 2006)

Hola,

¿Sabe alguien como se puede calcular los componentes de un detector de envolvente?, resistencias, condensadores, etc. 

La verdad es que no encuentro información por ningún lado, en todos te dice el diseño pero no como se calcula. Yo lo he estado simulando y poniendo los componentes al azar, pero no es plan.

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 16, 2006)

la verdad siempre los colocan a ojimetro, pero si te hace ilusion deberias utilizar las formulas de los rectificadores  normales y a partir de ahi buscar cual es el rizado que deseas.


----------



## thevenin (Ago 17, 2006)

No, ya encontré una formula bastante buena:


http://www.profesores.frc.utn.edu.ar/electronica/ElectronicaAplicadaIII/descargas.htm
El 4, recepción de am, en página 25:

La constante RC debe estar entre:

1/fmoduladoramáx >> RC >> 1/fportadora(central)


----------



## thevenin (Ago 17, 2006)

Pongo un pequeño ejemplo para detector de envolvente en AM:

La RC  vista en el post anterior  se determinaría por la media geométrica de las frecuencias:

Hallamos la media geométrica: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_geométrica

Banda comercial AM
=============
Frecuencia central AM=(535+1600)/2=1067.5 Khz
Tomamos esta como fportadora.

Fmoduladora=300-3400Hz, tomamos la máx, o sea 3400 Hz



   1/3400 >>RC>>1/1067.5

Hallamos RC por medio de la "media geométrica":

  RC=sqrt(1/3400*1/1067.5)
  RC=2,75e-7

Entonces 2,75e-7=C*Rd

Despejamos C=2,75e-7/10 (Rd típica de un diodo) * ver abajo

C=27.5nF

Lo cual concuerda bastante bien con lo que simulé en el circuitmaker a ojímetro
(fui cerrando hasta dar con un C de 33nF. Sin embargo, se seguía viendo rizado, y tuve que poner varias redes RC de 10ohmos 1nF para terminar de eliminar el rizado.

* El valor de rd no es que esté muy seguro, pero tras buscar un rato 10 parece ser un valor típico.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 23, 2010)

Cada vez que intento resolver *P* por Mmax me sale un absurdo matematico Mmax=1 ; donde Mmax=0,8

Parti del punto de que *Rca/Rcc=Mmax*, sustitui Rca= R1//RL//*P* y Rcc= (Ragc+R1)//*P*



> 3400 >>RC>>1/1067.5
> 
> Hallamos RC por medio de la "media geométrica":
> 
> ...


 
No estas cometiendo un error? Porque 1067Khz no lo llevas a Hz? Haciendolo 1,6598uF lo cual es *MUCHO*

Creo que sale mejor hacerlo sin calculos 
Saludos


----------

